# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Fruticultura  Palta hass en Chimbote

## hugomoreno

Amigos, se me ha presentado la oportunidad de comprar 7 ha de palta hass con las sgtes. características: 
1. Ubicación: Santa (cerca a Chimbote) 
2. Riego por bombeo sobre canal con instalación de riego tecnificado /sistema de goteo (via microtubos)  
3. 2625 plantones  de palto (hass) en produccion /sembrio de 4x3 metros de distancia (1 año y 3 meses de edad) 
4. 3040 plantones de palto (hass) recien sembradas /sembrio de 4x3 metros de distancia (2 meses de edad) 
En verdad me parece atractiva la oferta pero quisiera que me den sus opiniones, además cuales serían las proyecciones de rentabilidad en los siguientes años. 
Toda sugerencia es bienvenida. 
gracias.Temas similares: Palta Hass Peruana palta hass Ofrezco Palta hass y palta fuerte Palta Hass CAT 2 Palta hass

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

> Amigos, se me ha presentado la oportunidad de comprar 7 ha de palta hass con las sgtes. características: 
> 1. Ubicación: Santa (cerca a Chimbote) 
> 2. Riego por bombeo sobre canal con instalación de riego tecnificado /sistema de goteo (via microtubos)  
> 3. 2625 plantones de palto (hass) en produccion /sembrio de 4x3 metros de distancia (1 año y 3 meses de edad) 
> 4. 3040 plantones de palto (hass) recien sembradas /sembrio de 4x3 metros de distancia (2 meses de edad) 
> En verdad me parece atractiva la oferta pero quisiera que me den sus opiniones, además cuales serían las proyecciones de rentabilidad en los siguientes años. 
> Toda sugerencia es bienvenida. 
> gracias.

 Hola hugomoreno: 
Te doy mi humilde opinión al respecto. En primer lugar, creo que el tema del precio es fundamental; y si es una buena oferta, tal vez sería recomendable que la tomes porque en la vida no se consiguen muchas buenas oportunidades. No olvides que: "Al que madruga, Dios lo ayuda", y que, "Camarón que se duerme, se lo lleva la corriente". 
En segudo lugar, creo ser testigo de cómo las agroexportaciones vienen creciendo año a año en nuestro país. En ese sentido, creo que la agricultura, y en especial las agroexportaciones, son una buena oportunidad para quienes tienen el dinero y el conocimiento para invertir en algo así. Si sólo te alcanza para comprar el campo y es tu primera aventura en agricultura, tal vez sería mejor no hacer la inversión, a menos que estés asociado con alguien que sí tenga la plata y el conocimiento. 
En tercer y último lugar, las proyecciones para la palta hass peruana son recontra favorables -por lo que tengo entendido-. El mercado de EE.UU acaba de aprobar el ingreso de nuestras paltas hass a principio de año, y las oportunidades que tenemos en ese mercado son inmensas; así como en otros mercados debido a los TLCs que hemos firmado como país. 
Esas son las cosas que a mí se me vienen a la cabeza, por lo poco que sé. Pero faltaría que alguien te dé su opinión con respecto a la parte técnica del campo. Voy a ver si te consigo la opinión de mi papá o mis hermanos que son los que te podrían ayudar con esa parte. 
Saludos y gracias por participar en AgroFórum.pe

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola hugomoreno: 
Estuve conversando con mis hermanos con respecto a tu consulta sobre la compra del campo, y según ellos, con la información que me enviaste mediante mensaje privado no se puede determinar si es o no una buena oprtunidad. Como no soy experto en estos temas, rescaté la siguiente información: 
-El promedio anual de producción de palta hass en el Perú por hectárea es de 14 Tn, para que lo tengas de referencia.
-Lo otro que les llamó la atención es la diferencia de edades entre las plantas, y que te hayan dado las cifras en número de plantas. Me redomendaron que averigues el por qué de la diferencia de edades, y si se tratan de lotes distintos, porque de lo contrario va a ser muy difícil regar.
-Otra cosa que me dijeron es que para decidir una compra tan importante como la que tienes en mente, deberías hacer un estudio o análisis de la calidad del agua y del suelo. 
Bueno Hugo, como verás, hay un montón de factores que se deben tomar en cuenta a la hora de comprar un campo y hasta ahora no me han podido decir con certeza, si sería o no una buena compra. 
Ahora me queda consultarle a mi padre -que no es tan perfeccionista como mi hermano- para ver qué opina a groso modo. Sin embargo -y creo que tiene algo de razón mi hermano- falta información como para poder asegurar que es una buena opción para ti y tus socios. En ese sentido, me explicó que también podría convertirse en un dolor de cabeza si no aclaras algunas dudas con respecto al campo. 
Si quieres puedo seguir consultando, pero creo que vamos a tener que ir conversando a través del foro para que vayas aclarando algunas dudas con el dueño del campo, y nos pases esa información para ayudarte. 
Saludos 
Te respondo más tarde cuando hable con mi padre.

----------


## hugomoreno

Hola, gracias por tu respuesta. 
Con respecto al agua, esta se consigue de Chavimochic y la tierra es franco arenosa.
La diferencia de edades de las plantas es porque se sembró en 2 partes y un grupo se compró
ya de más edad. Las de mayor edad actualmente ya está dando frutos, y de buena calidad según mi socio que está
más metido en el negocio. 
De todas maneras haré un estudio de suelo y tierra como me recomendaste.  
Muchas gracias nuevamente.
Saludos.
Hugo M.

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Me olvidé de un detalle. 
En el mensaje privado que me enviaste mencionas que esta cosecha el dueño del campo venderá 4 Tn. Si ese rendimiento es por hectárea está en algo; pero si el rendimiento es de las 7 hectáreas en total, la producción es muy baja -independientemente del tamaño o la calidad del fruto-. 
Además, creo haberte entendido que tienes lotes distintos para los paltos de distintas edades, ¿no?. Lo que le preocupa a mi hermano es que la diferencia de edades no se vaya a deber a la muerte de un número de éstas, y que luego volvieron a sembrar (esa sería una mala señal). 
Ya tengo el dato del suelo y sería bueno saber de la calidad del agua. Además, a mi hermano le gustaría saber si el campo tiene los pozos operativos, o simplemente sacan el agua de Chavimochic. 
Bueno Hugo, espero que poco a poco vayas llegando a una decisión acertada, pero creo que estás haciendo bien en averiguar todo lo posible antes de tomarla. 
Saludos

----------


## hugomoreno

Holas, ese es el rendimiento de las 3 has. (las que tiene 1 año 3 meses) Voy a averiguar la prod. total, eso fue una producción aprox. 
El agua se obtiene de Chavimochic pero tiene un reservorio de almacenamiento.
Sobre el porqué la diferencia de edades voy a averiguar el motivo. 
Muchas gracias por la ayuda.
Hugo.

----------


## machazo

hola Hugomoreno, hablando independientemente del precio del terreno y de las condiciones edafoclimáticas de este; hacer una inversion en palta hass es una excelente inversion. Yo soy un pequeño productor de palta fuerte y teno en mi huerto algunas plantas de hass y he visto que la produccion sin exagerar una planta de hass equivale tranquilamente a la produccion de dos plantas de fuerte.
Saludos

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

Hola Hugo: 
No he podido discutir con mi padre sobre tu tema en el foro, así que espero poder hacerlo en estos días.  
¿Has tomado alguna decisión ya, o has conseguido más información sobre el campo? ¿Qué han discutido con tu socio hasta el momento?. 
Cualquier dato nuevo, no dudes en publicarlo aquí para ver si te podemos ayudar en algo. 
Saludos

----------

